
Why the Web 3.0 matters and you should know about it - based2
https://blog.goodaudience.com/why-the-web-3-0-matters-and-you-should-know-about-it-a5851d63c949
======
ZenoArrow
Worth noting that the term Web 3.0 was previously used to describe the
Semantic Web, a revolution that seems to be largely dormant.

[https://www.w3.org/standards/semanticweb/](https://www.w3.org/standards/semanticweb/)

~~~
anomie31
I was just about to mention that.

At least it still lives on in the metadata used for Google smart snippets, and
it's used a lot in the life sciences, and on wikidata. I really wish it went
further, but at least it's still useful for most intents and proposes despite
the small ecosystem.

~~~
rapnie
there is still _some_ activity going on, and an attempt to reboot the
initiative, like with Solid
([https://github.com/solid/solid](https://github.com/solid/solid) with Tim
Berners Lee behind it, i believe)

also 'semantic web' has become a bit of a loaded term.. 'linked open data' is
now more commonly used (though this is a broader defined concept).

\--> i don't think blockchain will be web 3.0 (or higher version numbers for
that matter)

Web 3.0/4.0 might be The Decentralized Web, though

------
tasuki
TL;DR riding the blockchain hype wave...

Though I wish the author were right about privacy, anti-monopoly, data
ownership, and decentralization!

~~~
rapnie
yes, i see a lot of content that basically suggests that blockchain ==
decentralization, while it is just a technology that works well in
decentralized setups

i am most interested in decentralized technologies _without_ blockchain..
(might use that after the hype blows over), like datproject.org,
scuttlebot.io, ipfs.org, etc.

------
jhiska
Buzzword-heavy, dreamy-optimistic speculation on how the Internet might
change.

What's the author's interest in this pitch?

~~~
aaronpk
The author appears to be the founder of one of the technologies listed at the
end of the post.

------
jaequery
There was a few things that made me question the validity of this post /
claim. For one, I wouldn't call Steemit the next Facebook, it's more like the
next Reddit or Medium. Second, where is Cardano when comparing with EOS?

------
_pdp_
You know hacking is not just possible because the data is centralised. Hacking
is possible because there are bugs in the software or the configuration - or
simply there is a weak human element. So the so-called "Web3.0" will be secure
as long as you fix all of these problems.

------
singularity2001
TL;DR

    
    
        Instead of Google Drive or Dropbox, we have services like Storj, Siacoin, Filecoin or IPFS technology to distribute and store files.
        Instead of Skype we have platforms like Experty.io.
        Instead of WhatsApp and Wechat we have Status
        Instead of operating systems such as iOS and Android, frameworks such as Essentia.one and EOS provide a gateway to the new web.
        Steemit will play the role of Facebook, the Brave browser will serve as Chrome and Monetha will take over from PayPal.
    

you may buy it or not (in 2025?)

